# Cheapest (free) sound deadening ever? Lols



## sqshoestring

I used to do a lot of work on cars, and was at the boneyards often. So I would find say a large cadillac and cut the carpet out, then take the deadening from under it. They used a lot of that ragwool stuff often with a tar or butyl layer on one side. It worked great under floors of cheaper cars (or 60s-70s muscle cars) and behind panels where it could be secured, and the boneyard would often give it for free or near nothing. A large car you get large pieces to cut down, also the stuff is fairly light.

So the other day I buy a new mattress and have to get rid of the old one. Some people are goofy about mattresses, like they are full of cooties or something, I guess it is possible. Anyway mine was always covered with a pad and a memory foam topper and hardly made any dust when I hit it.

Ah well usually I'm up for a challenge and that was to get rid of it....but my dumpster is pretty small lol. Yeah, so I got the stanley knife to see what was inside there (spring mattress). I cut around the edge and everything came off it after cutting next to some hogrings down the sides. It had material, foam layers, some backing cloth, then very soft filler and lastly on the springs.... yep some of that stiffer ragwool. Hmmm, it peeled right off the other stuff like nothing. Since it had all those layers on top it appears to be clean. Well I tossed the rest of it and have this folded up like a blanket sitting here not sure what to do with it. Around here it has to be stored well or the mice will destroy it out in the garage/etc.

Was also wondering what it would do with peel and stick on it or spray bedliner, might even be able to form shapes with the spray.

I do detect engine noise from my firewall but not inspected it to see what kind of room I have to apply something in there.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I say cut up the memory foam topper.. lol.. 




















under dash.. 









in dash..


----------



## Miniboom

Completely off topic, and allthough it IS a good topic, I have to ask:

Aaron, when are you gonna post that avatar you've got in full size? Sure would love to take a closer look at that gorgeous car. *cough*


----------



## sqshoestring

You can get the standard eggcrate type mattress topper at walmart for $15. My memory foam topper was $150 not going to but that one up lol. I have a used cheap one, had to toss half of it because the f***ing mice got into it and chewed the living hell out of it. They chewed a 2 foot hole in the thing. I swear each one of those little bastards has a triple 6 on their head and tiny little horns lol. I put poison all over every fall for them. One of these days I have to tear into the building and see where they get in. I also have some that came in packaging, in fact got a catalog the other day with that shipping foam in it comes in sheets. It is stiffer than the bedding stuff.


----------



## HondAudio

So, did the foam have any effect?


----------



## Resonant

seems like it would work ok


----------



## quietfly

how did it work?


----------



## bendow

I heard there's some type of roofing material you can buy from lowes that works well.


----------



## nineball

bendow said:


> I heard there's some type of roofing material you can buy from lowes that works well.


peel n seal is not the right way to go...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/881475-post14.html


----------



## kennyseattle1

i would say, check the obvious things, i have a box with 2 10's and it rattles my trunk, then i noticed that my licence plate frame was rattling since it only has 2 screws holding it, not four. so maybe try a new holder with 4 screw holes? anyone have any good ideas that would help?? thanks


----------



## danno14

Hey Kenny in Yakivegas-

Try four screws and put a bit of butyl rope or other absorber/dampener between the metal plate and car body



Oh yeah- you reawakened a really old thread


----------



## Errldaily

danno14 said:


> Oh yeah- you reawakened a really old thread


Only 5 years lol!!! 

Hi from tricities :beerchug:


----------

